# Ennerdale Flake Review Contest



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

This contest was started due to a suggestion by another member, so don't blame me!!!

Rules are simple:

1. This contest is only for members who have not tried Ennerdale Flake
2. The first 4 members who reply this thread asserting their interest in trying this tobacco will be eligible. 
3. Contestants are required to post their reviews in the TOTM thread.
4. The "best" review will receive a super special prize that will be totally awesome and blow your mind! 

I will be the Supreme Overlord of judging reviews. The more entertaining the better. I fully appreciate the risks to your physical and mental health you all are taking by smoking and reviewing this weed, and the prize will be assembled accordingly. 

So, do we have four brave souls who are willing to take on Gawith and Hogarth's most pungent and polarizing blend?

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

1. Tobias Lutz
2.
3.
4.

I think I may have a tin in the cellar that someone gave me, but I can honestly say I have never smoked the stuff. This seems as good a time as any :biggrin:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Do we need to possess this tobacco to enter? Do we need to know how to smoke a pipe, in general?


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> 1. Tobias Lutz
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


That's the spirit!
I failed to mention in the rules, I will provide the samples to be reviewed. PM me your address and I will get this stuff out of my house... errrr I mean get it in the mail post haste. This is the perfect opportunity for those of you who want to try this but don't want to invest in a tin, plus the opportunity to win a great prize!!!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Do we need to possess this tobacco to enter? Do we need to know how to smoke a pipe, in general?


No experience required, and I will supply the baccy. You will need your own pipe, though. I don't possess enough extras to send out with each sample.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

tmoran said:


> So, do we have four brave souls who are willing to take on Gawith and Hogarth's most pungent and polarizing blend?


This alone has piqued my interest. I'm in. I'm no reviewer but I`ll give it a go.

More pungent than dark plug?
1. Tobias Lutz
2. Frankenstein
3.
4.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

More pungent than dark plug?
1. Tobias Lutz
2. Frankenstein
3.gtechva
4.

I up for the challenge


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll leave it through tomorrow to see if a real pipe smoker is interested. I wouldn't want to snag a spot from someone who is serious about this. I'd honestly have to do a bit of reading/research to even attempt to smoke something from a pipe. 

If the spot remains open throughout Sunday, I'll step up as the extraneous data point :ask: Bcuz y nawt?


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

tmo and Sean - I've tried 1792 (once - and that's enough for this lifetime) and do have some Bracken Flake, but Ennerdale sounds intimidating. If I play, I can try it out at the next Morley's Pipe Club meeting downtown in Philly and Sean can evaluate the room note; or vice versa.

hp
les


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

1. Tobias Lutz
2. Frankenstein
3.gtechva
4. Nubbin

Well, I have to admit that I have heard mixed reviews on this baccy but I have been intrigued enough to want to try it although never pulling the trigger to order it.

This seems like as good a time as any to give it a whirl!

I'm in =)


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have to admit. I saw this contest this morning and just couldn't bring myself to enter. From the description the stuff sounds horrible. I do, however, look forward to reading the reviews.

Next up for @tmoran, Mixture 79 review contest. :lol:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Oh man! This is going to be good!!!hoto::evil:op2:



JustTroItIn said:


> I have to admit. I saw this contest this morning and just couldn't bring myself to enter. From the description the stuff sounds horrible. I do, however, look forward to reading the reviews.
> 
> Next up for @tmoran, *Mixture 79 review contest. * :lol:


Damn it!! Beaten to the punch! Justtroitin: this suggestive idea is yours. Btw: that contest will be epic!!!op2:....if it ever happens....


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Alright, looks like we have our four horsemen assembled. Samples will be going out tomorrow. Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It's GH&Co.'s best seller. Creepy, huh? :spy: Certainly one my favorites! :hippie:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Frankenstein said:


> More pungent than dark plug?


I think Cannon Plug smells worse, but it doesn't have quite the permeating power or permanency of Ennerdale.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Haven't gotten the marbles to try Canon yet....


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday! The wasn't a return address and when I smelled it through the envelope I was worried a terrorist was taking vengeance against me :lol: I have to let my sinuses finish clearly out and then I do my review ipe:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad it arrived. Strange it took so long, considering we're only a few hours away. There is definitely no way to cover up the odor of that stuff.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

tmoran said:


> Glad it arrived. Strange it took so long, considering we're only a few hours away. There is definitely no way to cover up the odor of that stuff.


They probably put it into a containment room for a few days as a possible terrorist threat.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I got mine Thursday but haven't been home long enough to even load a bowl. I'll man up one night soon. Should I ask the wife and son to leave?


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

gtechva said:


> I got mine Thursday but haven't been home long enough to even load a bowl. I'll man up one night soon. *Should I ask the wife and son to leave?*


They may ask you to leave. I would definitely recommend waiting until you can savor the experience. And also smoke outside. You wouldn't want to have to give all your drywall a salt and alcohol treatment.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

By any chance may I participate? I got my own from a sampler from El Wedo. 
Not interested in the prize, but this would be incentive for me to try pipe again.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> By any chance may I participate? I got my own from a sampler from El Wedo.
> Not interested in the prize, but this would be incentive for me to try pipe again.


I am very interested in hearing everybody's opinion on this leaf, but to be fair to the other contestants, you will not be eligible for the grand prize. Jump on over to the TOTM thread and post your thoughts!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/336648-august-tobacco-month-ennerdale.html


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

tmoran said:


> I am very interested in hearing everybody's opinion on this leaf, but to be fair to the other contestants, you will not be eligible for the grand prize. Jump on over to the TOTM thread and post your thoughts!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/336648-august-tobacco-month-ennerdale.html


Thanks!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My sense of taste has finally returned enough to withstand some punishment. I'll have my review posted tonight ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a word of warning. I would not smoke it in the house. :spy: I love Ennerdale, but I do NOT smoke it in the house. :nono:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tobias' Ennerdale Flake Review:

This stuff is easily as polarizing as Mixture No. 79. I've heard very disturbing things about it, and I've heard people swear by it...there was only one way to find out for myself.









Ennerdale's bastard, inbred cousin

The note in the bag was interesting to say the least. At once possessing clear notes of Virginias, but also giving off the distinct essence of Fruity Pebbles and lower tier ladies of the night.









Ennerdale's scent in the bag

I elected to smoke out of a cob because I was horribly afraid of ghosting one of my briars. I selected a nice pipe with a new forever stem and settled in for the fun.









Charlotte Bronte- author of the little know Victorian novel: _Ennerdale's Ghost_

Like every other Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. offering, this rubbed out beautifully and appeared to be of perfect moisture consistency. For better of for worse flavor-wise, they know how to make nice, consistent flake.









The sacrificial cob prepares to meet its doom

To ensure that no one was put in undue distress, I provided my administrative assistant a respiratory protection device before lighting up.









Safety first!

I found the blend to be perfumey, but palatable none-the-less. The first flavor to hit me was very reminiscent of strong Earl Grey tea.









It's an acquired taste 

Then came notes that reminded me of pine sawdust- not pine needles or sap, mind you, just the sawdust that sprays off a circular saw in the workshop.









Fortunately the sawdust was void of hamster urine nuances

Underneath all the drunken aromatic bells and whistles there really is some quality Virginia leaf with bright grassy notes!









The toppings might be just a bit over-the-top

It is almost like the mixed their Top Black Cherry with Bob's Chocolate Flake, and then doused it with Banana Red MD 20/20









A classy drink available in your local gas station's reach-in

The room note was interesting to say the least. It was unique, like a flamingo pink unicorn centaur.









Like your senior portrait was any better

In the end I'll say it was better than Mixture No. 79. It burned clean and cool with no tongue bite (yet I still found tears in my eyes at one point). It is definitely a niche flavor profile that I can see someone either loving, or hating. If asked to describe this to a noob I would offer the following equation:










@tmoran Thanks for the sample and the fun, bro!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

So uhhhh yeah...

My head just exploded from reading Tobias' review post :biglaugh:


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Wow...........um yeah..........

Note to self, read the thread from beginning to end not the other way around.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Great review!!!! Alright @gtechva @Frankenstein and @Nubbin the bar has been set! I look forward to the rest of your thoughts.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Review posted here: August Tobacco of the Month - Ennerdale 

Nice review Tobias.... Fruity Pebbles is that mysterious flavor I couldn't figure out. Very nice.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

ound: Very nice Tobias! And very....descriptive....though the pink manicorn is something that I likely will never be able to unsee :bangheadmy eyeballs called: they hate you and my brain is going to sue you for all of your pipes and tobaccy) :spank::bitchslap:
One thing's for sure though: I am staying the hell away from ennerdale until I not only have a place of my own but also am old enough not to care about much of anything else at which point I _may_ try out ennerdale :biggrin: :heh:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Er999 said:


> ound: Very nice Tobias! And very....descriptive....though the pink manicorn is something that I likely will never be able to unsee :bangheadmy eyeballs called: they hate you) :spank::bitchslap:
> One thing's for sure though: I am staying the hell away from ennerdale until I not only have a place of my own but also am old enough not to care about much of anything else at which point I _may_ try out ennerdale :biggrin: :heh:


I assumed with all of your instigation, and since you didn't sign up for the contest, that you had tried Ennerdale before. You cheeky bastard! Wise move not having your address in your profile.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, Tobias, carefully nuanced and subtly understated. :tu


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

tmoran said:


> I assumed with all of your instigation, and since you didn't sign up for the contest, that you had tried Ennerdale before. You cheeky bastard! Wise move not having your address in your profile.


Why thank you sir! :drama: yes, yes it was a good idea on my part not to have my address in my profile. :cheeky::biggrin: for the record: no I have not tried ennerdale before. I _was_ considering trying it with this contest but having heard of the perils of the aroma and not smoking it in the house...and the ghosting....well in the end I decided not to do so this time around. Though (as I have stated earlier) I may give it a puff once I am older and couldn't give a rat's fart about the possible consequences of smoking it. Besides I have discovered that I am going to be having an extremely heavy semester this fall what with the work and the classes I need to take (and the research papers that I have to write....:banghead so it is extremely unlikely that I would have had the time to try this out anytime soon....and I'm rambling again....:blah:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I am incredibly humbled as I look up at the level my brothers have set the bar, but here it goes.

Had I not known ahead of time this sample was coming, the smell radiating from the envelope would have led me to believe it was a scratch and sniff card promoting the latest spray air freshener. The aroma is that of a hodge podge of flower petals not leaning toward any flower in particular. A person could put some out in a small bowl on a coffee table or end table, and as company leaves the house, their conversation would immediately go to what a weird potpuri that was. 

As I unfold and try to open the bag I notice that parts of the bag are fusing together, and a few holes are present like something corrosive has come in contact with it. But I ain't scare't. I'm still taking Tim at his word that this is even tobacco.

Monday night I loaded a bowl just like the sample arrived. Tuesday morning about ten a.m. I take a large drink of water from a freshly purchased bottle and am immediately hit with the taste from the night before. Last night I rubbed some and smoked another bowl. This morning, as I'm on my way to work, I take a sip of coffee and am once again visited by the taste of Ennerdale Flake. At that time I realized I have ghosted (proper tense?) my mouth or sinuses or nasal passage. Hopefully this weekend I can do a salt and alcohol treatment. We already have the salt and margarita mix, so I pick up the tequila on my way home.

The tobacco had a nice burn to it. The taste was mostly the same flower petal mix as the smell, with a hint of some unidentifiable berry. Much like the flower petal smell and taste, it is not a particular berry, just a berry taste. When first lighting the bowl I get not only the flower taste but...have you ever walked into a room where someone has sprayed air freshener, you're talking and get some of the air freshener in your mouth?...yes, just a hint of that on the first couple of draws. As the tobacco starts to burn nice and even, I pick up some of what most have described as a soap taste, but to me, is seems more like wax. It has been several years since I ate chapstick, or chewed on a candle or crayon, but that seems to be what I am catching just a hint of. Toward the bottom of the bowl, the flavoring seems to fade, revealing more of a pipe tobacco taste. In spite of everything I have just said, I thoroughly enjoyed it and plan to finish the bag. Yes, that does worry me a little.

I can't imagine smoking this regularly, much less all the time. This leads me to wonder if it is their best seller because of the legend it has on such sites as this wonderful forum. That being said, I could seriously see me wanting to keep some on hand, for the rare occasion when I just want something different. I have no idea what to store it in, so as to keep everything in the same room, nay in the house, from picking up the smell of it.

A very heartfelt thank you to Tim for his generosity, and the opportunity to participate in yet another fun contest. I am so glad I found and joined Puff.

Sidenote: Tobias, that manicorn thingy picture is just wrong and my wife is tiring of me wanting us to go to sleep with the lights on like a scared child.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Another great review, and I can't agree more about the taste of Febreze. Spot on! This is going to be a difficult contest to judge.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

gtechva said:


> Sidenote: Tobias, that manicorn thingy picture is just wrong and my wife is tiring of me wanting us to go to sleep with the lights on like a scared child.


my bad :biggrin:

I'm just trying to scare the competition :lol:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Puff so needs a bravery in the face of skunky lakeland toppings from the Devils old lady bathroom Award. 
Thanks fellas for the reviews, a clean shirt and fresh Depends from laughing so hard.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

gtechva said:


> Sidenote: Tobias, that manicorn thingy picture is just wrong and my wife is tiring of me wanting us to go to sleep with the lights on like a scared child.


ound: :rofl:
Nice to know that the word that I dubbed (manicorn) is being used.



tmoran said:


> Another great review, and I can't agree more about the taste of Febreze. Spot on!* This is going to be a difficult contest to judge*.


Are you kidding me!!?! If I were the judge, (and unless no one else can top Tobias manicorn) I would declare Tobias the winner just on the manicorn alone (so freaking disturbing...) :fear:
Of course if I were the judge I would be fair and choose based on the review of the players but I'm sure you get the idea...



Tobias Lutz said:


> my bad :biggrin:
> 
> I'm just trying to scare the competition :lol:


:twitch: Are you being serious? Please pull the other one! The manicorn _alone_ should be declared illegal (on so many levels) as well as a weapon of mass (mental) destruction!!!!:frusty::target:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Er999 said:


> ound: :rofl:
> 
> :twitch: Are you being serious? Please pull the other one! The manicorn _alone_ should be declared illegal (on so many levels) as well as a weapon of mass (mental) destruction!!!!:frusty::target:


The DoD is looking into as we speak. If you think it's tough for us, just think what it could do using a computer virus that slapped it up on the Al Qaeda computers. :spy:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

freestoke said:


> The DoD is looking into as we speak. If you think it's tough for us, just think what it could do using a computer virus that slapped it up on the Al Qaeda computers. :spy:


:lol:


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry guys but I have had a household/family full of sickness for the last 4-5 days so I never had a chance to have a bowl yet. I'll get to it over the next few days and post my review!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Nubbin said:


> Sorry guys but I have had a household/family full of sickness for the last 4-5 days so I never had a chance to have a bowl yet. I'll get to it over the next few days and post my review!


Praying everyone are well soon.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nubbin said:


> Sorry guys but I have had a household/family full of sickness for the last 4-5 days so I never had a chance to have a bowl yet. I'll get to it over the next few days and post my review!


This looks very suspicious. :spy: Perhaps there is more to Ennerdale Aversion Syndrome than simply a difference of opinion. :ask:

Seriously, though, ya'll get well, okay? :smile:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Indeed. Now that we have returned from recess, it's back to work! I hope @Nubbin has recovered from Ennerdale exposure enough to partake. We are all eagerly awaiting your review.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok, the sickness that went through our house has vanished and the little sabbatical that Puff endured is apparently over.

So...

Without further adieu, here is my "review" of this concoction of incense and botanicals... err, I mean tobacco blend! :ask:

I tortured myself with this bowl last week during the Puff blackout.

I had heard lots about this blend. Some good, some bad... ok, truth be told, most of the reviews seem borderline on the edge of "Why am I smoking incense?" to "Is this my grandma's potpourri or tobacco?". But nonetheless, I sacrificed my palate, a pipe (I had to choose carefully on this) and my sense of smell to be able to provide my review on this much talked about tobacco. Actually, I probably affected anyone within 10 yards of me with the smoke billowing out of my pipe, which has since been quarantined. My wife still asks me where the pipe is as she can still smell it... Hmmm... ipe:

So first off, the envelope arrived and I could immediately smell the aroma through the envelope and through the baggie inside that contained the said "tobacco". It most definitely has a very distinct aroma and it indeed reminded me of my grandma's house and not in a good way, like, "Mmmmm, hot apple pie fresh out of the oven!" lovely smell. No sir, this was just down right foul. Well, not hot garbage in the middle of August foul smell but not what I find to be a good tobacco smell.

So I said that I had to think about my pipe selection for the endeavour but I really didn't put much time into it as I was not about to expose a good briar pipe to this. Even if there was a remote (.05 % chance) that I actually ended up enjoying this bowl I knew the odds were against it so I sacrificed a good ole inexpensive cob!
I proceeded to load the bowl and headed outside with a glass of water. :rain:

The initial charring light was ok and after getting it going I was actually very surprised at how, umm, mild it was. I was expecting to get a large, powerful smack to my senses but alas, it was kind of meh. It burned well with a few relights along the way (quite normal for me being a new pipe smoker and still finding my way - under a year smoking pipes with about four years of cigars under my belt). 
Speaking of cigars... I sure wish I had one instead of this bowl. Oops, I digress... :smoke:

I couldn't say that I was enjoying this bowl but for the first 10-15 minutes I wouldn't say that I despised it either. Again, it was kind of meh. But... to my horror, I mean, to my surprise, the longer I smoked this blend I noticed something happening. I was quickly getting a build up or coating of "flavour" or "taste" on my tongue and the entire inside of my mouth. It was like a film of nastiness had spread around the surface of my mouth. It started slowly but before I knew it I was knee deep in disgust. I can't explain it any more than that... I had to replace my toothbrush that evening with a small patch of light grade sandpaper to remove this vile feeling from my mouth. 
Wow. What an experience. :help:

The positive that I took from this is that I can eliminate this blend off of any of the ongoing TAD lists that I have. Maybe even any and all of the Lakeland blends. Unless someone can convince me that there are "better" Lakeland blends out there to try. Although, I have to admit I would be quite gun shy to attempt this again anytime soon! 

Also, my neighbour is a novice pipe smoker (yes, it is my fault, I admit it). So, being the nice guy that I am, I thought that I should pay it forward! That's the right thing to do, right? :bolt:

I asked him if he had a chance to try any Lakeland blends yet and he proceeded to tell me that he had not but that they were on his TAD list (I swear this is the 100% truth!). So I told him that this was his lucky day! The sample that I received was mooooooooore than enough for one man to have all to himself so I handed over the remains of this said baggie and told him to "give it a whirl"' you never know, you might like it! 

Although, I am still waiting to hear back from him to see if he enjoyed it or not. Hmmm, I wonder if he still likes me...

Anyways, that is my rant on this blend. Thanks (I think) for allowing me to partake in this little review. And I did live to write about it so... 

Cheers,

Derek aka Nubbin


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Nubbin said:


> Also, my neighbour is a novice pipe smoker (yes, it is my fault, I admit it). So, being the nice guy that I am, I thought that I should pay it forward! That's the right thing to do, right? :bolt:
> 
> I asked him if he had a chance to try any Lakeland blends yet and he proceeded to tell me that he had not but that they were on his TAD list (I swear this is the 100% truth!). So I told him that this was his lucky day! The sample that I received was mooooooooore than enough for one man to have all to himself so I handed over the remains of this said baggie and told him to "give it a whirl"' you never know, you might like it!
> 
> Although, I am still waiting to hear back from him to see if he enjoyed it or not. Hmmm, I wonder if he still likes me...


While I have yet to try any Lakelands the descriptions of this tobacco, both positive and negative, kept me from volunteering for one of these samples. My perception is of smoking one of grandma's decorative soaps.

That said, you are a cruel bastard. :lol:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for another great review! I have really enjoyed reading everybody's opinions on this blend. I commend all of your bravery. Now comes the difficult part. All of the reviews will be put through a rigorous evaluation process with lots of math and algorithms and processes you really wouldn't understand, so I won't waste my time trying to explain :lol: I will have the results tonight, but I'm not sure if I'll get the chance to post my detailed analysis until tomorrow. 

Thanks again to everybody for participating!


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

JustTroItIn said:


> That said, you are a cruel bastard. :lol:


I aim to please! :biggrin:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

The reviews have been entered into the tabulating machine and the results have been computed. This is the moment you all (well at least 4 of you) have been waiting for. Rather than just post spots 1-4, I thought I'd give a little info onto how each score was calculated for one of my future contests. Somebody mention M79, and I think that would fit nicely, so look for that thread in the near future. 

I will say I greatly enjoyed each review, but somebody has to win. 

T3. gtechva
+1 for the reference to the taste of Febreze. To me, that description was dead on, but couldn't identify it. 
+1 for living in VA. Hey it's my contest, I make the rules.
+1 for finishing the sample. That takes cojones!
-1 for no pictures and emoticons. I am a simple man and silly photos and shiny things keep me distracted!

T3. Nubbin
+2 for giving the rest of your sample away. At first I was going to dock you for not finishing the bag, but that's what I would have done. Hell, that is what I did do!
+1 for excellent use of emoticons. Like i said, shiny things rule!
-1 for being too long. For most people, that was probably a pretty acceptable length. That's a lot of words in there for me. 


2. Frankenstein
+2 for actually following directions and putting your review in the TOTM thread. This isn't 'Nam, there are rules!
+1 for emoticons. I am easy to please
+1 for finishing the bag. 
-1 for smoking this stuff indoors, and in the proximity of your wife no less!! Where are your manners?

1. Tobias Lutz
+5 for the fantastic use of pics. Take note guys, more pics, less words!!!
+1 for living in VA. Go home team!
-2 for the Manicorn selfie. Seriously, nobody needs to see you at your night job.

If there are any questions or comments about my completely subjective and bias grading system, please be sure address them directly with Er999, since this was all his idea in the first place. Prizes will be awarded to Tobias Lutz and Frankenstein. Eyes to the skies boys. Thanks everybody for playing, and I hope to see you next time for the M79 contest. If there is enough interest, we can probably do 8-10 participants.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Derek, I am glad your household is back to doing well.

Very nice review. I have to say nothing about this experience reminded me of my beloved grandmother, God rest her soul.

So, you got your neighbor started on a pipe and gave him a sample of Ennerdale. Now he's questioning everything you've ever said. Nice job.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

tmoran said:


> If there are any questions or comments about my completely subjective and bias grading system, *please be sure address them directly with Er999*, since this was all his idea in the first place. Prizes will be awarded to Tobias Lutz and Frankenstein. Eyes to the skies boys. Thanks everybody for playing, and I hope to see you next time for the M79 contest. If there is enough interest, we can probably do 8-10 participants.


ound:ound::yo:
Btw tmoran: :chk that's what you get for throwing me under the bus! :mn
Anyway, nice ending and...intresting reviews...I would have given tobias "-infinity" just for the damn manicorn. Let me know when the m79 contest kicks off even though I am likely not to participate...:biggrin:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners and survivors. Thanks again to Tim for this opportunity, and yes, even a thanks to Eduardo for the excellent idea, as well as dis-honorable mention for side stepping the actual testing/reviewing process.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

gtechva said:


> Congratulations to the winners and survivors. Thanks again to Tim for this opportunity, and yes, even a thanks to Eduardo for the excellent idea, as well as dis-honorable mention for side stepping the actual testing/reviewing process.


:heh: Hey what can I say, I was actually considering trying it, but then life hit me again.... :cheeky:

Probably for the best though...I seem to have picked up a bit of a cold now, just need to curb stomp it away....


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

:humble:

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]

Thanks for the contest! This was fun (once the taste finished leaving my mouth :lol: )


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> :humble:
> 
> [IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]
> 
> Thanks for the contest! This was fun (once the taste finished leaving my mouth :lol: )


Yeah yeah sure, now be a dear and throw away the source of your manicorn and never poison this site with it again!!! :banghead:
(Exceptions will be made if the manicorn is to be a weapon againsts the terrorists and the bad guys and yadda yadda yadda...) :flame::biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My prize package arrived in the mail yesterday. Talk about blown away:

A full tin of Orlik (which I have never tried) and 5 nice samples of everything from Esoterica to Annikake:









But Tim wasn't done...He threw in an awesome selection of cigars as well :nod:









Very cool stuff! I'm feeling very well compensated for being an Ennerdale guinea pig :lol:

Thanks so much, Tim!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow! I'm surprised I didn't see the mushroom cloud from that. Very nice. Congrats again Tobias and what a gesture Tim.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> My prize package arrived in the mail yesterday. Talk about blown away:
> 
> A full tin of Orlik (which I have never tried) and 5 nice samples of everything from Esoterica to Annikake:
> 
> ...


:bangheadamn, I should have tried being an ennerdale guinea pig:tsk:...then again tobias would have won anyway...:tsk: (damn manicorns, blight upon all contestants) one day tobias you and I will be in a contest together and I will use your manicorn tactic against you and _then_ I will win!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

I received my package... Still have yet to upload the pictures. Thank you VERY much. This was super fun and maybe now I'm a little less timid at posting reviews.:behindsofa:

Package contents:

Sampler of: FVF, Tilbury, John B Hayes Commonwealth, VM Semois (super excited to try the Semois). 

a Ramon Allones Specially Selected, EP Carillo and a Nica Rustica - all three are winners methinks.:tu

So, Thank you again for the contest an dthe chance to smoke an interesting offering. Too bad Ill never be able to erase that Manicorn image from my brain :banghead:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Great prize for a fun contest!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Frankenstein said:


> Too bad Ill never be able to erase that Manicorn image from my brain :banghead:


Yeah, unfortunately I have to burst your bubble on this topic, see below:

Tobias I only noticed the avatar picture this morning, and I'm going to be going way over the top with the next bit so don't take it the wrong way ok?:biggrin:

:bangheadamn it tobias!!!:banghead: _why_ did you have to put the  _manicorn_ as your avatar picture?!?!?!?_WHY_??????:frusty:I'm just going to walk away and attempt to drink the manicorn image away...:new_all_coholic:


----------

